# Regex in C/C++



## Bennily (6. März 2004)

Gibts Regex auch in C/C++?
Wenn ja, welche Funktionen stehen zur Verfügung und welche Headerdatei muss ich includen?


----------



## Kachelator (6. März 2004)

Regex ist nicht direkt eingebaut, aber du kannst dir die sehr empfehlenswerte Boost-Library saugen. Da ist unter anderem auch eine Regex-Implementation drin, sowie Dokumentation dazu.


----------



## Bennily (6. März 2004)

Kannst du mir nen Link geben, und ist das Deutsch?

Und sind das die gleichen Regexe wie in PHP oder musss ich das neu lernen?


----------



## Kachelator (6. März 2004)

Sorry! Ich Dussel habe den Link vergessen! Klar gebe ich dir den: http://www.boost.org. Ist allerdings alles englisch. PHP kenne ich nicht, weshalb ich deine letzte Frage nicht beantworten kann, aber soweit ich weiss, sind die Regexregeln im grossen und ganzen immer gleich.


----------

